#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Aceita mkk(1~14) dlink 510 / samsung 2400p / tplink tlwa551 com chipset atheros ar5212 ??

## reirox

Comprei uma pci samsung 2400p e tenho a tlwa551 e ja tive uma pci dlink 510,

mas nunca precisei usar o canal 14 em nenhuma delas.

agora preciso urgente configurar pro canal 14 e nao estou conseguindo,

oque faço de errado?
pois ja tentei ate trocar de driver, elas sao mesmo pra funcionar no canal 14?


espero alguma ajuda

----------

